# jws per c#



## Oli (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Webservice der auf einem Tomcat läuft. Funktioniert tadellos. Nun habe ich einen neuen Webservice erstellt und ebenfalls auf dem Tomcat zur Verfügung gestellt. Die jws wird ohne Fehler generiert, somit kann ich ja davon ausgehen, dass er funktioniert. Die Methoden im Webservice wurden auch getestet.

Aber das ist glaube ich gar nicht das Problem. Wenn ich aus einer C# - Anwendung nun diesen Webservice aufrufe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
Tried to invoke method public boolean pn_webservice.checkConnection() with arguments .  The arguments do not match the signature.; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: java.lang.ClassCastException@14443699
```

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was es mit dieser Exception auf sich hat?

Besten Dank,

Oli


----------



## nrg (10. Jan 2011)

also ganz ins Blaue geraten parametrisiert du eine Methode falsch.


----------



## Oli (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

nein, definitiv nicht. 

checkConnection() heißt die Methode und die liefert einen boolschen Wert zurück.

Und in der Anwendung rufe ich die auch so auf....


Komisch ist, dass es auf meinem Test-Tomcat läuft (localhost) und die Exception nur auf dem Produktivsystem auftritt. Die .jws und die .class sind hier aber identisch... Daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Grüße Oli


----------

